Ask HN: Which documentaries are must-watch? - BossingAround
======
sarcasmatwork
In no particular order:

\- Inside Job -
[https://www.imdb.com/title/tt1645089/](https://www.imdb.com/title/tt1645089/)

\- Planet Earth -
[https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0795176/](https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0795176/)

\- Restrepo -
[https://www.imdb.com/title/tt1559549/](https://www.imdb.com/title/tt1559549/)

\- The Tillman Story -
[https://www.imdb.com/title/tt1568334/](https://www.imdb.com/title/tt1568334/)

\- Chernobyl (??) -
[https://www.imdb.com/title/tt7366338/](https://www.imdb.com/title/tt7366338/)

\- Hoaxed -
[https://www.imdb.com/title/tt8991264/](https://www.imdb.com/title/tt8991264/)

------
downerending
The "Seven Up" series.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Up_(film_series)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Up_\(film_series\))

From WP: Roger Ebert said that it is "an inspired, even noble, use of the film
medium", that the films "penetrate to the central mystery of life", and that
the series is among his top ten films of all time.

------
mindcrime
Unnatural Selection:
[https://www.netflix.com/title/80208910](https://www.netflix.com/title/80208910)

------
catacombs
Science Fair[1]

[1]:
[https://www.imdb.com/title/tt7153434/](https://www.imdb.com/title/tt7153434/)

